# OLD SCHOOL RIMS BLOW OUT SALE



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

TRUS WITH NOS 520S 14X7S REVERSED $1050








TRUS 14X7S REVERSED $380








TRUS 14X7S STANDARD $180








TRU RAYS CROSSED LACED $400








TRU CLASSICS 14X7S REVERSED $YEAH$FUCKING$RIGHT :nono:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ILL GIVE YOU A "YEAH FUCKING RIGHT" FOR THOSE CLASSICS :biggrin: GOOD DEAL ON ALL THESE SETS


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

NOPE.....


----------



## wolfie (Jun 2, 2007)

i need to check the finances, hope saul hasn't seen them yet :biggrin: puro pedo first come first serve que no


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wolfie_@Apr 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13590655
> *i need to check the finances, hope saul hasn't seen them yet :biggrin: puro pedo first come first serve que no
> *



how are those dumps i sold you at the selma swap working for you?


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice stuff at decent prices. Good luck on the sale Rob. You shouldn't have a problem at all.

When you want to turn that "yeah fucking right" into some feria, let me know holmes. I'll be waiting.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ROB SEND YOU PM


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 15 2009, 08:52 PM~13590821
> *Nice stuff at decent prices.  Good luck on the sale Rob.  You shouldn't have a problem at all.
> 
> When you want to turn that "yeah fucking right" into some feria, let me know holmes.  I'll be waiting.
> *



let me do the honors of saying "YEAH FUCKING RIGHT" ON THAT LAST PART :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

S'all good. It aint the only set out there.  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 15 2009, 09:05 PM~13590985
> *S'all good.  It aint the only set out there.    :biggrin:
> *



HEARD THAT! I KNOW OF TWO SETS IVE BEEN TRYING TO PRY OFF THE OWNERS' HANDS FOR 2 YEARS. BOTH SAID THEY AINT READY YET. IM GETTING READY TO GO STRANGLE THE BOTH OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## dippin62 (Dec 2, 2008)

hit me on on a better deal on the spokes with the 520,


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

:0 Your worse than the dude on my street that just listed house $40k cheaper than he should have. Flooding the market with some good deals makin it look to easy to own some rare stuff. 

And for the guys who are "thinkin TWICE", and trying to decide on chinas or them 14x7 reversed trus for $380. I'm gonna let you in on a little secret . . . You already lost the race you should be buying these right now good deal Rob good luck on the sales.

TTT for the TRU=OG rims :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 THE ONES FOR 380 SOLD :cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 07:47 PM~13588842
> *TRUS WITH NOS 520S 14X7S REVERSED $1050
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, those are nice. TTT for a good seller.
You have my 13" spare?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 07:47 PM~13588842
> *TRUS WITH NOS 520S 14X7S REVERSED $1050
> 
> 
> ...


they look good u gonna get em?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## daragez (Apr 8, 2009)

damn that's nice. not too bad the price....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dippin62_@Apr 15 2009, 10:10 PM~13591045
> *hit me on on a better deal on the spokes with the 520,
> *


what are you talking about better deal?
$400 rims $300 kos $600 tires+ shipping=$1300 + so no i cant do better sorry my loss your gain.... :uh:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ive gone nuts... :werd: :loco:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 15 2009, 10:29 PM~13591202
> *:0 Your worse than the dude on my street that just listed house $40k cheaper than he should have.    Flooding the market with some good deals makin it look to easy to own some rare stuff.
> 
> And for the guys who are "thinkin TWICE", and trying to decide on chinas or them 14x7 reversed trus for $380.  I'm gonna let you in on a little secret .  .  .  You already lost the race you should be buying these right now good deal Rob good luck on the sales.
> ...


thanks......no one jumps on AMERICAN WHEELS.....but your quick to jump on some fucking chinas....my chrome is better than yours...and mine is over 20 years old :0


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i got $160 shipped on the standards... if they are ford/chevy dual pattern

or $100 and I let you use my fedex acct...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 07:47 PM~13588842
> *TRUS WITH NOS 520S 14X7S REVERSED $1050
> 
> 
> ...


Wow very nice :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 07:47 PM~13588842
> *TRUS WITH NOS 520S 14X7S REVERSED $1050
> 
> 
> ...


ah its okay....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

TRUS 14X7S REVERSED $380








sold............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 16 2009, 01:50 PM~13596839
> *thanks......no one jumps on AMERICAN WHEELS.....but your quick to jump on some fucking chinas....my chrome is better than yours...and mine is over 20 years old :0
> *



calm down killer


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

Iam a marine for life so yeah I was trained to take lives.....infantry 0311


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dippin62_@Apr 15 2009, 10:10 PM~13591045
> *hit me on on a better deal on the spokes with the 520,
> *


:scrutinize: :nicoderm:  :loco: :no: :nono:


----------



## wolfie (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 15 2009, 09:49 PM~13590787
> *how are those dumps i sold you at the selma swap working for you?
> *


best dumps i've ever owned, where did you get those by the way?


----------



## wolfie (Jun 2, 2007)

i want them tru rays but work is slow, i will try one more trick up my sleeve, chingado, tiempos duros....TTT!! para la escuela vieja....


----------



## punkandy311 (Jan 15, 2009)

how much for the cross laced shipped to 76708?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

rims are not for sale anymore.......any of them.....there in storage now.....


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 18 2009, 09:11 AM~13614233
> *rims are not for sale anymore.......any of them.....there in storage now.....
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 18 2009, 09:11 AM~13614233
> *rims are not for sale anymore.......any of them.....there in storage now.....
> *


they should of never been let out good choice glad you changed your mind u would of kicked yourself in the ass down the road trust me :cheesy:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2009, 08:35 PM~13618262
> *they should of never been let out good choice glad you changed your mind u would of kicked yourself in the ass down the road trust me :cheesy:
> *


yup now i just added a set of 14x7 mccleans cross laced lols....heres the add if its still up $80 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1116761059.html


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 THOSE ARE NOT MCLEANS THERE CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS :0 CLEAN COME UP :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2009, 10:22 PM~13619130
> *:0 THOSE ARE NOT MCLEANS THERE CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS  :0 CLEAN COME UP :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2009, 11:22 PM~13619130
> *:0 THOSE ARE NOT MCLEANS THERE CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS  :0 CLEAN COME UP :biggrin:
> *


I couldnt help but chuckle....lmao!


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2009, 10:22 PM~13619130
> *:0 THOSE ARE NOT MCLEANS THERE CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS  :0 CLEAN COME UP :biggrin:
> *


WOW WHAT A SCORE ,THE CAPS ALONE COST MORE THAN $80 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

gonna sell this set.....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ive got a pretty clean set of those caps with blue eagles on em i would sell 

i bought'em thinking they would fit my 90s boltons 
i'll get some pics if you are interested :dunno:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13600641
> *TRUS 14X7S REVERSED $380
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, WOULD HAVE LOVED TO HAVE BOUGHT THOSE.


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

What do you have left for sale?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nothing................


----------



## PatronG (Apr 7, 2016)

Can you ship these out chicago


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

PatronG said:


> Can you ship these out chicago


Topic is 7 years old. I'm sure theyre long gone.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Whoa, Chicago really is 7yrs behind


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ABRAXASS said:


> Whoa, Chicago really is 17yrs behind


Fixed


----------



## jar079 (Mar 28, 2014)

:drama:


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

Any Truespokes out there for sale? 14X7


----------

